# hows on the biathalon team and  how do you train



## mcpl_spunky (2 Apr 2005)

hey i was just wondering about when the normal time to start trianing  for biathlon is. because i signed up for it at my home corps and the havent started trianing yet . so if any one could tell me about that sotr of thing that wuold be great :soldier:


----------



## Saorse (3 Apr 2005)

Biathalon involves cross country skiing, does it not? I believe the competitions have already been held, and the snow on its way out for another season.


----------



## TheCheez (4 Apr 2005)

Dryland training starts in Sept-Oct maybe Nov depending on your unit for comps in late Feb.


----------



## q_1966 (7 Apr 2005)

Our corps has some of the stuff to train on asphault, I know we have things that attach to your feet with 2 wheels on the bottom, 
There like roller blades but different, can anyone fill me in on what they're called?


----------



## mcpl_spunky (8 Apr 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Our corps has some of the stuff to train on asphault, I know we have things that attach to your feet with 2 wheels on the bottom,
> There like roller blades but different, can anyone fill me in on what they're called?





			
				Papke said:
			
		

> Our corps has some of the stuff to train on asphault, I know we have things that attach to your feet with 2 wheels on the bottom,
> There like roller blades but different, can anyone fill me in on what they're called?


theyre called land skis there for those who do biathlon in the winter they use thos for summer trianing


----------



## armygurl_557 (8 Apr 2005)

We had a Sgt go to The Nationals in BC a few weeks back..

Our biathalon training starts second week of cadets, and thats every weekend.


----------



## Saorse (9 Apr 2005)

Summer biathalon... that would be something pretty nifty to try.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (11 Apr 2005)

yaeh I just started to shoot biathlon targets yesterday it was great because i hit every one biathlon. :soldier: is soo much fun hey papke thereis going to be a corps competition some time soon if you want to try there is going to be best male and best female and best over all ..... prizes.:soldier:


----------



## q_1966 (12 Apr 2005)

hmm let me guess the male/female top shot competion right?...or which one are you talking about


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (12 Apr 2005)

> Biathalon involves cross country skiing, does it not? I believe the competitions have already been held, and the snow on its way out for another season.



Snow? Who needs snow didn't anyone see the cadet nationals last month? Snows an option, hard work isn't.

http://www.regions.cadets.ca/biathlon/comp_mon_e.asp

PS Mcpl Spunky where did you learn to spell? or are you still just having a hard time finding that spellcheck button?


----------



## Saorse (15 Apr 2005)

Not everyone is a mystical speller: we'll all live.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (15 Apr 2005)

for those of you that dont know about summer biathlon let me just fill  yuo in. summer baithlon is meant for those who like  to trian in the summer . that involves running then shooting then the running the shooting agian ond so on. our corps did not go to the summer biathlon  however we are have our own competition . I truly suggest that some readers read the previos messages before answering. thank you 
   : soldier:


----------



## 043 (15 Apr 2005)

I don't know of anyone on the Biathalon team. Who do you train for it and when does in start?


----------



## mcpl_spunky (18 Apr 2005)

doers any budr no were da spelL chech is. Man you're worse than me.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (18 Apr 2005)

(Whisper) He was making fun of you ( Whisper) 
just thought I should let you in on the joke


----------



## wohunter (19 Apr 2005)

just start running. it will help you with your breathing and leg strength. you do not need to wait for the rest of your team to start training. skiing is a lot different then running but if you can run long distances with ease then biathlon should be no problem.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (21 Apr 2005)

yes that should be no problem. The only thing is , I don't know how my shooting is after I've finished running . Besides last year at camp. when we were doing range last sunday I hit every target and it went clink. because they are not hard to hit.See accuracy isn't that needed , like the target isn't out of ten, so the targets to me are really easy to hit.


----------

